# Immunization Counseling - Codes 90460 and 90461



## dkeversmiles2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Codes 90460 and 90461....for Well Child Care visits, are Insurance Companies paying for these codes?  
Thank you....


----------



## Kar116 (Jun 18, 2014)

*RE:  admin codes 90460 90461*

Hi, I am in state of Arizona.  90460 and 90461 pays fine for commercial plans but I am having trouble with Medicaid plans for 90461 which has paid in the past.  Is this for a particular insurance plan or several plans?


----------



## Samantha68516 (Jun 20, 2014)

*90460 and 90461*

CPT codes 90460 and 90461 are listed on the CCI edit as bundled into Well child visit E/M codes. A -25 modifier needs to be appended to the E/M code when billed with CPT codes 90460 and 90461.


----------

